# 

## Johna

Na początku to było prawie idealnie - piec na ekogroszek, zasobnik wody 300l, podłączony także do solarów. Na początku sezonu grzewczego piec grzał wodę (CWU) w zasobniku grawitacyjnie - temperatura zadana 50 st była osiągana bez włączenia się pompki. 
Potem przyszedł huragan i zabrakło prądu na dwie doby, piec nie chodził przez 1,5 doby, po ponownym włączeniu już potrzebowała pompki aby w zasobniku woda osiągała zadaną temperaturę. A że to nie spowodowało jakiś drastycznych zmian w zużyciu eko więc spokojnie to zaakceptowaliśmy.
Ale wczoraj coś się stało - już wieczorem po raz pierwszy zabrakło ciepłej wody, temp wody na zasobniku zaledwie 40 st?
A rano (piec oczywiście przez cały czas włączony) - woda zaledwie 35 st. I to mimo że wszystko wskazuje (parametry na piecu) że pompka cwu chodzi (także słychać że chodzi). Rura za pompką słabo nagrzana (jakby pompka nie chodziła), zwiększyłam jej bieg (na 3) i zaczęła bardziej hałasować. W ciągu godziny podgrzała wodę do 45 st. Nadal hałasuje, zmiana przepływu wody nic nie zmienia  (przed nią mam zawór trójdrożny który jak otwieram mogę zwiększyć przepływ na instalację) - dosłownie słychać jak łopatki "mielą" wodę. 
Czy to oznacza zapowietrzenie się tej pompki?'
Czy słaba/zapowietrzona pompka może być przyczyną słabego grzania się zbiornika cwu?
Do tej pory odkręcanie śruby (po środku pompki) nic nie dało - wylatywało nieco wody i dalej hałas - jak można jeszcze odpowietrzyć/sprawdzić tą pompkę?
To pompka wilo - na gwarancji jeszcze, wcześniej zepsuła się wilo do cyrkulacji, czy te pomki są takie wadliwe/psujące się?

----------


## gersik

Może jest cały odcinek od kotła do bojlera zapowietrzony.

----------


## Johna

> Może jest cały odcinek od kotła do bojlera zapowietrzony.


na końcu tego odcinka (prawie przed wejściem rury do bojlera) jest odpowietrznik. Niby automatyczny. Nic z niego nie syczy.

Po namyśle stawiam na jakiś zapchanie filtrów???? Po ustawieniu na 3 czyli mocniejszy/silniejszy bieg woda zaczęła się grzać w bojlerze. Tylko czemu tak hałasuje?

----------


## gersik

Wyczyść filtry i się przekonasz.

----------


## zorrk

Czy odpowietrzyłeś pompę?

----------


## WOJSKI

Stawiałbym jak koledzy na zapchane filtry, gdyby pompa była zapowietrzona zmiana biegu by nic nie dawała.

----------

